# Help! Vinyl Over Vinyl Trouble



## bentspoke01 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looking for some input. I recently installed some commercial vinyl over existing commercial vinyl and am having some issues. 

First off, I did not want to install the new vinyl over the existing but the customer didn’t want to pay to have the old vinyl stripped. 

I talked to Roman and told them what I had to do. They suggested that I use their Pro-935 primer over the existing vinyl and hang the new with their Pro-555 extreme tack paste. 

Now that everything has been up for around three weeks I’m getting a lot of air and paste bubbles that weren’t there after the install and the customer is not happy about them. 

Has anyone else run into anything like this? I know that they’re sealed between the two vinyls but will these air and paste bubbles eventually disappear? 
I’m sort of freaking out at this point.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

bentspoke01 said:


> Looking for some input. I recently installed some commercial vinyl over existing commercial vinyl and am having some issues.
> 
> First off, I did not want to install the new vinyl over the existing but the customer didn’t want to pay to have the old vinyl stripped.
> 
> ...


You can use a hypodermic needle to suck excess paste bubbles out.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

I found vinyl over vinyl always bubbles. They will not go away on their own. You will have to smooth them out.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Before it solidifies, Maybe 2 weeks maybe longer you may have to smooth it out a few times before it dries. the glue is gassing in a non porous environment always going to be a few bubbles. They may suck back down or not. Good luck.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

bentspoke01 said:


> Looking for some input. I recently installed some commercial vinyl over existing commercial vinyl and am having some issues.
> 
> First off, I did not want to install the new vinyl over the existing but the customer didn’t want to pay to have the old vinyl stripped.
> 
> ...



Lame, but the customer cant be mad at you about it... They wanted to cheap out about the removal. 

I would make a small makeshift version of a 'hohlenpoker' with about five sewing needles on a pencil eraser, jab the bubbles a few times and roll them out.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

https://parodipalace.com/hohlenpoker/index.htm


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Has anybody ever perforated the vinyl on the wall before installing?

Edit... Oh My Gosh... I just checked out Chris's link. Now I can't delete my post and I look stupid.

Edit: I guess I could try to come up with another post before anybody reads this.

Edit: Well that's not going well.

Edit: Heat or something something something... dang


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Underdog said:


> Has anybody ever perforated the vinyl on the wall before installing?
> 
> Edit... Oh My Gosh... I just checked out Chris's link. Now I can't delete my post and I look stupid.
> 
> ...



Now you CANT change it! :smile:

P.S. when you edit your post, you can delete everything you wrote, and write 'nevermind.'


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Woodco said:


> Now you CANT change it! :smile:
> 
> P.S. when you edit your post, you can delete everything you wrote, and write 'nevermind.'


Ha, been so long since I've posted here that I forgot I have to subscribe to be notified of posts to the same thread.

Thanks for that but I always forget if nevermind is one or two words. It's underlined in red as one word, but my dictionary has been known to be wrong.

But I'm a Paint Talk veteran, I can take it when people log on to my post and not get great information.


----------

